# Emerald Isle Flounder Gigging



## dynodave (Aug 11, 2004)

will be down the 30th of sept. can anyone tell me if the flounder gigging is good in the sound. thanks


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I was in SC and one of our hosts asked me if I would like to come back down and do flounder gigging. I was wondering if this was still legal since there are size limits on fish (well I assume NC and SC have size limits on Flounder). Sounds interesting ... he was planning on building a PVC pontoon raft so that the middle is open for gigging.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I was in SC and one of our hosts asked me if I would like to come back down and do flounder gigging. I was wondering if this was still legal since there are size limits on fish (well I assume NC and SC have size limits on Flounder). Sounds interesting ... he was planning on building a PVC pontoon raft so that the middle is open for gigging.


Gigging is legal and you still have to abide by the size and possesion limits. which means you have to be sure it is plenty big enough before you stick it. Also the PVC raft sounds interesting let us know if something becomes of it.


----------



## dynodave (Aug 11, 2004)

*gigging*

by the way we will have a boat so any tips would be helpful.thanks


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

yeah flounder gigging is GREAT around here, especially if you have a boat.

my advice, launch from the swansboro public ramp near dudleys (right before the 2 bridges), and go scope some spots out during the day..

there are LOAD of island/coves/grass beds/oyster beds/flats that all hold a bunch of big flounder this time of year.


long as the wind isnt bad, and water quality is good, you should do great. and even if wind is a little kicked up, there are always coves you can run to and get out of the wind.



Jesse


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

*SC giggin' done right!*

Love watching this video......

Flounder stickin' click on the top one.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> yeah flounder gigging is GREAT around here, especially if you have a boat.
> 
> my advice, launch from the swansboro public ramp near dudleys (right before the 2 bridges), and go scope some spots out during the day..
> 
> ...


 Jesse,I'd guess you are close to 18 or so now.. Excellent post...


----------



## dynodave (Aug 11, 2004)

*gigging*

thanks so much for the info


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

no problem 

feel free to pm me if ya need anything else about the area.


----------

